# When coaches leave before a season is complete....



## timbuck (Mar 6, 2019)

Whether the club asks the coach to leave. Or whether the coach bails.  Whether it be for money, family, personal reasons, etc.
All parties involved need to remember that kids don’t really grasp the “adult issues” at play.

Example:  My 8th grade kid learned that one of her friends has a coach that is no longer with the club. And that her friends team won’t have “their coach” for state cup.
Her response “That’s bitch move, dad”
(Yeah-  I don’t mind if she talks like an adult once in a while.  Don’t judge me!).

The younger the kid, the less they’ll understand why someone has bailed on them.  Anything short of abuse by the coach-  they should finish out their season.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2019)

Unfortunately in a pay-to play system, many coaches only doing it because of paycheck. Once their paycheck is not coming - they no longer care about the team. Like I said, unfortunately...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 8, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Unfortunately in a pay-to play system, many coaches only doing it because of paycheck. Once their paycheck is not coming - they no longer care about the team. Like I said, unfortunately...


If a coach is not getting their paycheck that they've earned then I think that's understandable for them to leave.  Would you stay at your job if they stopped paying you?  

There is always AYSO if one does not like pay-to-play.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2019)

It’s also a “bitch move” to not pay your coaches.


----------



## RedCard (Mar 8, 2019)

Parents do the same “bitch move” in moving their kid to another team for State/National Cup or to move to a DA team.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2019)

Gonna start a new club "Bitch Move FC"-  We'll have elite development pathways for all.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac (Mar 8, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Parents do the same “bitch move” in moving their kid to another team for State/National Cup or to move to a DA team.


I agree with the moving to another team before State Cup or National cup...

but to a DA? Hows that a b*tch move? If a local club player is given that opportunity, that should not be considered a bad thing.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Mar 8, 2019)

Need to develop a "bitch move" definition for parents and coaches lol.

Also like to add when coaches bring in ringer guest players (especially when not short on players) to win a tournament.


----------



## Zdrone (Mar 11, 2019)

Adding a different perspective.
A coach taking a steamy dump on a team at the end of the regular season by leaving before state cup is the pits.  I've watched other teams get hit by this or even worse (in my opinion), when a coach moves and takes 4-5 players before state cup screwing everyone left behind.

In our case, due to various reason, current coach is leaving after State Cup (not moving to a same level team so no existing players involved).  New coach is identified but wont start until the old coach is gone.  Understandable as that in itself can cause tension.
Players and parents are aware and it makes it a little uncomfortable on all sides; coach appears to be less vested in development, players question the coaches statements, parents are concerned about "change" (some know more than others).

Its not necessarily an acrimonious situation but I wonder when a new coach is ready, a clean quick break would be better.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Mar 11, 2019)

The worst is when a coach that wasn't getting paid was staying with his teams through State Cup despite not being paid because of his dedication to the kids, yet the Club leadership removes him as coach a week before the scheduled first game without telling him or the team, and doesn't say anything to the parents until 2 days before the scheduled 1st game letting them know who was going to coach and asking who was going to show up.   Egos drove that decision because they were mad the coach and half of each of his teams were moving to a club that didn't have cashflow problems and could pay him after State Cup was complete.  We were not individually impacted because we left the club as a result of all of the drama and ethical problems before this went down and we were on another team at the club.  It was unfortunate that kids that really wanted to play State Cup didn't because they stood by the ethical coach that stood by them despite not being paid.   This kind of stuff is just gross and really quite shocking.


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 11, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Need to develop a "bitch move" definition for parents and coaches lol.
> 
> Also like to add when coaches bring in ringer guest players (especially when not short on players) to win a tournament.


No, that is what we call a "Punk Bitch Move". Coach is Punking the bitches that pay him so that he can win the tournament with ringers while players on the team sit the bench and watch. In return for sacrificing their kids development, the "bitches" get to take home a medal to show off to their friends without telling them that their kid didn't actually earn it. Occasionally, with they have had enough of the BS, they man up and "Bitch Slap" the coach and take their children elsewhere but that is a whole different thread.

and the cycle continues...


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 11, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> No, that is what we call a "Punk Bitch Move". Coach is Punking the bitches that pay him so that he can win the tournament with ringers while players on the team sit the bench and watch. In return for sacrificing their kids development, the "bitches" get to take home a medal to show off to their friends without telling them that their kid didn't actually earn it. Occasionally, with they have had enough of the BS, they man up and "Bitch Slap" the coach and take their children elsewhere but that is a whole different thread.
> 
> and the cycle continues...


So a better player took your kids spot?


----------



## Just A Dad (Mar 11, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Need to develop a "bitch move" definition for parents and coaches lol.
> 
> Also like to add when coaches bring in ringer guest players (especially when not short on players) to win a tournament.


A coach at my daughters old club asked my daughter to guest play for his team (2 teams below hers) because they are short players and she could play forward. She has always played center back and thought it would be fun. We show up to the games and he has has his full roster (18 Kids) and plays my kid the whole game at center back. Never again did i let her guest play.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 11, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Need to develop a "bitch move" definition for parents and coaches lol.
> 
> Also like to add when coaches bring in ringer guest players (especially when not short on players) to win a tournament.


Several years ago my DD guest played for her club  (at the time) team 2 levels below her team for a local tournament.  Team had 2 PT keepers (neither actually wanted to be a keeper, but did it anyway and one of them was not going to make the tourney).   Overheard one of the parents complaining on the sidelines that she did not know why the coach brought in a keeper, my DD (who by the way is a FT 100% keeper) when they had enough players.  After the finals I wanted to walk over to her and let her know that the coach brought my daughter in so they could win (which they did 1-0).  Looking back I think the coach saw it as a way to let the team play with a FT dedicated keeper and it allowed his PT keeper the chance to play the whole tournament in the field; made the kid happy and let the team see what it looks like when you have a dedicated goalie.  

There are coaches that pull the "bitch move,"  but sometimes the motives aren't nefarious.


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 11, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> So a better player took your kids spot?


No, been a long time since my kids were Ulittles and when they were, you didn't see a lot of these tricks to make a coach look better than they are so they can get paid more. Parents were smarter too.  More information available today to parents but less common sense from parents like you.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 6, 2019)

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> I agree with the moving to another team before State Cup or National cup...
> 
> but to a DA? Hows that a b*tch move? If a local club player is given that opportunity, that should not be considered a bad thing.


 It’s what my son’s coach to us when we left to a DA team back in October...lol
 He’s still not over it...


----------



## skillz91745 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sucks, But at least she played. My cousin drove his son an hour and 20.... one way to play five minutes of scrap time (wait 10-15 is
Scrap time IMO) for a team he was trying out for. A few days later he told the coach or team manager that’s not even scrap time and they waised his sons time and theirs because the team learned nothing about the kid! 





Just A Dad said:


> A coach at my daughters old club asked my daughter to guest play for his team (2 teams below hers) because they are short players and she could play forward. She has always played center back and thought it would be fun. We show up to the games and he has has his full roster (18 Kids) and plays my kid the whole game at center back. Never again did i let her guest play.


----------



## multisportson (Apr 8, 2019)

I think we need to start a socalsoccer vocabulary page, with definitions for : bitch move, bitch slap etc.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 10, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Gonna start a new club "Bitch Move FC"-  We'll have elite development pathways for all.


interested.  especially if there are t-shirts and hoodies.


when are tryouts?


----------

